# white oak ID help



## Gamikatsu (Oct 7, 2012)

Can someone post some pictures of white oak acorns and leaves, next to something for size reference... i can google pictures of them but never size reference.  Thanks.


----------



## CAnderson (Oct 7, 2012)

Which white oak? There's different kinds. All oaks are either red or white, just different sub-species.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 7, 2012)

What are the sub species for white oaks?


----------



## CAnderson (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't know them all but a few are black, saw tooth, water, chestnut. The easiest way to tell white from red varieties is by the leaves. White have rounded ends, where reds have pointed.


----------



## Gamikatsu (Oct 7, 2012)

oh heck... i dunno... what should i look for.    we keep getting out smarted by the deer on the WMA i'm hunting and we think we have isolated a pinch point.  currently were looking for food sources.  obviously there is browse everywhere, but i'm looking for other food sources.  never seen a Persimmon tree out here, havent seen a muscadine yet this year, but acorns are everywhere, but they are small and the deer don't seem to eat them.  we do run into the nearly golf ball sized acorns... swamp chestnuts i've always called them...  not sure what exactly they are.  and a lot of these small black fruits, Swamp Tupelo i think they are... the pictures don't cross 100% but its the closest thing i can get to it, and nothing seem to eat them...so were at a loss....


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 7, 2012)

Im pretty sure he is wAnting go know about quercus alba eastern white oak


----------



## CAnderson (Oct 7, 2012)

Large gray flaky bark, leaves look like rounded off turkey tracks, some with five lobes, and acorns about the size of your thumb or bigger.


----------



## Swamp Devil (Oct 7, 2012)

*Oak Identification*

Man! I've always wanted to be able to identify all the different oak trees on my property. Your post inspired me to do a little research. The "experts" even list them in order of a deer's preference. I know to many native people, the oak tree was sacred. It provided a valuable seasonal food source, acorn flour. But, only after a great deal of labor intensive grinding and rinsing to remove the bitterness. With deer I feel a lot of other factors contribute. Like, "Am I gonna get shot if I go eat them acerns over there?" Anyhoo, here's a list of some of their favorites in descending order of bitterness: White Oak, Red Oak, Pin Oak, Post Oak, and Live oak and a picture to help identify some of them. Hope it helps.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 7, 2012)

The easiest way, and I am a novice at this, to identify the "white oak" is the papery bark that looks loose, like its falling off. Other oak trees have "tight" hard bark.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Oct 7, 2012)

Look for the one with tons of acorns and deer poop all under it. That is the Quercus killus, aka a killing tree.


----------

